# Rooster pulled off long claw, now black



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

My Cochin rooster's long claw had gotten very long and started to curl in towards his body. He must have caught it on something and pulled the entire claw off. I found it in his coop yard. I cleaned off his foot and put antibiotic ointment on it. He appears to be fine this was on Thursday. Today I looked at his foot and the area is black and slightly green. Is this normal?

See picture.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there any smell because it's hard to tell from the pic what you're seeing. 

If you think there's infection there, soak his foot in epsom salts to soften the scab. Remove it, apply antibiotic ointment then wrap that area to keep dirt out. Vet wrap works really well with these guys to hold bandages in place. Just be careful not to cut off circulation by wrapping too tight.


----------

